

Ask HN: Request for developers: Freeciv web client - roschdal
http://code.google.com/p/freeciv-forever/wiki/FreecivWebClientRequestForDevelopers

======
roschdal
Developers are hereby invited to participate in this open source project with
the aim of creating a version of Civilization which can be played online in a
browser!

